# I'm making a chat and gonna see where it goes



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey guys!



Here is a pic of an Australian cookie I made!


----------



## BILBO-03 (Oct 27, 2016)

That's cool!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's a question, I'm just curious how old are you?


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

You can see in my profile


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 27, 2016)

That's the default age. It also shows that for bilbo and he's a teenager.


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

Lol, you got me. I am 9th grade


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

I can't figure out how to change my age


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> Hey guys!
> View attachment 190671
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of an Australian cookie I made!



Looks sort of like a salt water aquarium fish.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> I can't figure out how to change my age



Send me a private message with your birthday and I'll fix it for you.


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2016)

Here is a pic of the state of Michigan


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

Lol


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

Look at this horny toad me and my family found!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> View attachment 190684
> 
> Look at this horny toad me and my family found!


Love those guys, when I was a kid they used to be everywhere here in Oklahoma.


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

I know, my dad tells me about how he used to always find them in his backyard. Sadly they are now endangered D:


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

I also found this collard lizard, which is also endangered


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

I LOVE reptiles. Torts and snakes are my favorites.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 27, 2016)

People would sell them at gas stations and thrift shops for a quarter. Wow!!! I sound old now, lol oh yeah, I am.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> I LOVE reptiles. Torts and snakes are my favorites.


I can tell. 

An interesting thread. Thanks for it.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 28, 2016)

so why not use the real chat for this?


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 28, 2016)

... idk just felt like starting one


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 28, 2016)

Look at this tiny skink I found


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 28, 2016)

I think it's great to have your own chat thread. 
Good luck with this, it's off to a nice start, some super photos.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 28, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Here's a question, I'm just curious how old are you?


Seems to me that is one of those questions where it should be quid pro quo. i.e. "Hi i'm 55, and was wondering how old you are?" Get me?


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 28, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> View attachment 190738
> 
> 
> Look at this tiny skink I found


Cute


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 28, 2016)

Will said:


> Seems to me that is one of those questions where it should be quid pro quo. i.e. "Hi i'm 55, and was wondering how old you are?" Get me?


Hi, I will be 45 Monday lol


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 28, 2016)

Will said:


> Seems to me that is one of those questions where it should be quid pro quo. i.e. "Hi i'm 55, and was wondering how old you are?" Get me?


Lol, I was thinking that too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 28, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Hi, I will be 45 Monday lol


So this wall all a cunning ruse to reveal it's your birthday soon!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 28, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So this wall all a cunning ruse to reveal it's your birthday soon!


You know it! Hoping to get a few torts sent to me for the special day! I always get tricks though, no treats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 28, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> You know it! Hoping to get a few torts sent to me for the special day! I always get tricks though, no treats.


Not sure i'd better post any torts from Morocco.
They quite correctly get very snarly about it, nowadays.
However, i hope you get lots of nice treats this year.
And a tort or two.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 28, 2016)

Will said:


> Seems to me that is one of those questions where it should be quid pro quo. i.e. "Hi i'm 55, and was wondering how old you are?" Get me?


All you youngens! I'll never see 45 or 55 again at 61 . But I got more hair then some teens ! Have a great day !


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 30, 2016)

Lol


----------



## MPRC (Oct 30, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But I got more hair then some teens ! Have a great day !



I don't think you're supposed to count it if it's growing out of your ears.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 30, 2016)

MPRC said:


> I don't think you're supposed to count it if it's growing out of your ears.


Shhhh ! Don't tell all my secrets! But my hair covers my ears . Thank you for looking that close


----------



## TheSulcata (Nov 3, 2016)

XD my hair is the longest pretty much every where I go, and I still beat me


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 3, 2016)

how is everyone


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 3, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> XD my hair is the longest pretty much every where I go, and I still beat me


But your not 61 with a full crop of hair !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 3, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But your not 61 with a full crop of hair !


You've got more hair than me, Gramps, and I'm 10 years younger.
And not jealous at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 3, 2016)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> View attachment 191240
> how is everyone


I'm good.
Splendiferously splendid, actually. 
Super photo again.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 3, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good.
> Splendiferously splendid, actually.
> Super photo again.


Thanks. She loves the garden box


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 3, 2016)

Cool thread. So we can chat about anything? Even hair in our ears?
Welp, I just got a dog house for my tort at a yard sale for $5 dollars. My tort lives inside. Why the heck did I get a dog house???!!!!! But it was such a good price and it's just the right size... and I was thinking... if I start with a small aldabra in the future, the dog house could last a few years.  @TheSulcata , that was a toad?!!!!


----------



## wellington (Nov 3, 2016)

Okay, no hair in my ears. But how about this for feeling young. My beloved Chicago Cubs just won the World Series, WOOHOO We haven't won it in 108 years. Al Capone was a child and Thomas Edison was alive. 
One of my loves, The Chicago Cubs


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 3, 2016)

if I had enough land I would love an Aldabra or a Galapagos tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 4, 2016)

It's good to have dreams. 
You never know, one day........................................
I once dreamed I was a sausage roll.


----------



## TheSulcata (Nov 10, 2016)

Last night I had a terrible dream my cat was stolen and chucked off the edge of a bridge and landed on concrete


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 10, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> Last night I had a terrible dream my cat was stolen and chucked off the edge of a bridge and landed on concrete


spooky


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 10, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> Last night I had a terrible dream my cat was stolen and chucked off the edge of a bridge and landed on concrete


That should help cement your relationship.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 10, 2016)

TheSulcata said:


> Last night I had a terrible dream my cat was stolen and chucked off the edge of a bridge and landed on concrete



Agh!!! That's awful!!! I've had a ton of terrible dreams about my tortoise. Usually she's dying. Or she's lost. Or she has really bad poopy and I have to clean it up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 11, 2016)

I dreamed Tidgy got stolen while walking under the tables at a street party in Romania.
Heaven only knows what that means. 
I also once dreamed she was the size of an elephant and I was riding her to great applause around a circus ring. 
Goodness!


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 11, 2016)

I had a dream last night where I spoke fluent spanish. I think my dream was in spanish. very interesting.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 11, 2016)

I had at least five dreams that I was late for work last night!!! I kept waking up and checking the clock. I hate those dreams!!!


----------

